

I've built this. Is it worth pursuing or just mad? - daviding
http://www.ZoomRead.com

======
Ataraxy
I think that the idea is great. Needs to be a lot faster.

I also think it would be really nice as an ipad app or any other larger
surface touch screen devices.

~~~
daviding
Agreed on perf. Lots of optimization to do, plus I could pre-fetch cache a lot
smarter too (it off-screen caches x&y but nothing for the zooms which are the
most painful). Thanks for trying it.

One thing I do when using it to scan many pages is to put the browser in full
screen mode - it really helps.

------
danieldon
It's an interesting concept.

The "Hold down the left mouse button to start moving" line seems problematic
to me, as are the other "mouse" references. I have not has a mouse for year,
nor do I have a left mouse button. At least some visitors will be (in fact,
have been) on mac laptops or touchscreen devices. I'd recommend something
along the lines of "drag the page to move around."

~~~
daviding
Good suggestion - thanks.

------
zmmz
This is going in a great direction, everything worked form me.

I would like to suggest a future direction: be inspired by the Windows 7 Phone
and Playstation 3 interfaces and make different branches for different topics.
For example, All tech stories would be on the right of the centre, all current
affairs stories would be on the left of the centre and pressing some button
would bring me back to the beginning; better yet would be if there was a
simply a grid for website types, so all stories along a particular line would
be of a particular field and the user could customise this and moving arrows
up or down would change website type.

Check out the BlueBottle OS (A research OS at ETH zurich) that a zoom based
window manager. A video can be found here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe0ZdzO_urU>

~~~
daviding
Thanks for trying it and commenting - people here have been really helpful.

Yes - I've got a few ways to try now for dynamic layout and the 'clustering'
of stories. BlueBottle is something I'll check out for sure - thanks.

------
Entlin
Nice work!

The problem with zooming is that most webpages are not made for viewing from a
distance. It's difficult to discern both the content and the identity of a
site when zoomed out.

Maybe you could try detecting the actual content (headline or a big picture),
and show just that when zoomed out (probably together with a small logo of the
website).

Other than that, the section dividers we see when zoomed out all the way are
neat, why don't you preserve them somehow in all zoom levels?

In terms of navigating around, I think it would be much more fun if the zoom
was seamless and much more responsive, and one could scroll and zoom at the
same time (much like in a QTVR movie, ideally with the same controls).

~~~
daviding
Thank you! Agreed that I need to so something when viewed further out. I have
the RSS feed description/headline (as shown in that big bubble) so I could
render something more abstract and cleaner in there.

Base on a suggestion below I am now actually playing with a DeepZoom version,
although it seems to be a dead project from Microsoft (not sure). I wanted to
stay with pure script, but they do have a very nice zoomable render engine to
use...

------
guynamedloren
This is actually really neat! I've always been interested in the idea of a web
app that can provide a better browsing experience than a boring list of topics
and website links (no offense HN!) Keep on building this!

~~~
daviding
Thanks for that - really appreciated. I've been heads-down getting this
working and to be honest lost a bit of perspective on if it's an ok idea or
not.

Did the zooming in/out work ok?

~~~
nlogn
I really like this but the slow refresh after zooming really kills it for me
at least. Perhaps something like Silverlight's deep zoom[1] may be useful?

[1] <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc645050(VS.95).aspx>

~~~
daviding
I just wanted to come back and thank you again - in that I've spent a little
bit more time researching this and it looks promising. When I had looked
before the API was limited, but I think I can do everything I want to do.

In the spirit of a 'hack' I've put a Deep Zoom (totally non-interactive) test
harness here to play with - what do you think, better?

<http://zoomreadsl.s3.amazonaws.com/seasl.html>

(please ignore the layout etc, just gauging the zoom ability and performance)

~~~
nlogn
Sorry I never noticed your reply. Your link is unfortunately broken now but I
would love to see it if you still have it around.

------
daviding
Background: Spent the last couple of weeks working on this weird graphical RSS
Reader. Not sure where to take it next, but put it up here for comments and
feedback. Any advice, i.e. is it a viable startup idea?

~~~
vsp
Hi David, I have a couple of ideas and looking for a technical co-founder. I
have over 10 years of IT experience. Do you have time to team up with me and
build a profitable venture?

Thanks Vivek

~~~
daviding
Hi Vivek - thanks for taking a look. Unfortunately this is more a 'labor of
love' thing for me, and I'm fully engaged it a few other things at the moment.
I appreciate the offer though.

------
petervandijck
Pursue it as a learning project and resume booster, not as a consumer oriented
startup (ie. don't try to get a lot of users and make money from them
somehow). You might also be able to sell the tech to some content company, as
in: "NYT, buy this from me and I'll put all your archives in it and you can
add it as a way to browse your content". Or with a license. Good luck.

~~~
daviding
Good advice - thank you. I certainly not betting the farm, and was actually
quite reluctant to show even here - basically because it's just something I'd
built more for myself as way to cluster/build out large pages. I use a couple
of EC/2 machines to process out and I've had a lot of fun playing with this so
far.

------
jacquesm
What a neat idea.

Suggestion: Sub-segments that are visible as transparent overlays on the next
two levels down so you can zoom in on a particular kind of content, rather
than just the 9 categories. I understand that would take a lot more tagging of
content.

Lowest level could be a frame with the actual article so links and such would
work.

~~~
daviding
Thank you! Yes, I've got some things to try on overlays as at the moment the
top level zoom levels are static pre-generated.

What kind of subsections would you like to see? I did render a larger map, but
for this test just did '6x6' sections as it's easy to get lost.

~~~
jacquesm
That's a tough question, I was playing around with 'segmenting' news a while
ago and I ended up taking the top two levels of dmoz as a starting point, but
there was a lot of editing and moving stuff around before it made any sense.

Maybe the meta tags from the various articles would give a hint about the
possibilities here ? Those+titles could be used as 'hints' as well during the
viewing of the map.

------
aberkowitz
It would be better if articles snapped into focus when double clicked. Is this
inspired by ZUIs, or just an independent concept?

~~~
daviding
I could try that - thanks. I wasn't sure how much to move the map outside the
dragging by the user but that makes sense.

Since I just had to look the acronym ZUI up, I guess that's an independent
concept :). I've tried to use Google maps as an inspiration as I find it such
an interesting web app.

------
zyklon
This needs to be an ipad app. I think it would really benefit from the ipad's
multi-touch interface.

~~~
daviding
I agree (I'm typing this on an iPad now!) but wanted to see how far I could
push the web side, mainly because I could get it ready for comments quicker
plus not keen on I-dev work (ptr flashbacks etc).

I've started adding touch events to the web client code, but not done yet. I'm
having doubts it'll ever be as smooth as native of course.

Thanks for the comment btw...

------
jared314
Neat, but I would not use it as is. It looks like you are adding the magazine-
rack back, without removing the "noise". Can you customize the sorting,
filtering, and style of the pages (Readability bookmarklet)?

~~~
daviding
Thanks - yes, I can do many of those things, and next plan to tackle 'what to
show at what level'. It's all pre-processed and fairly quick to generate so I
have lots of options to consider in terms of noise/overload.

------
jobrahms
I think it's a pretty awesome idea, although I found myself wanting a bit of
inertial scrolling happening with my mouse (not a touch pad, an actual mouse).

------
there
i think it would be neat if scrolling left and right gave you different
topics/stories, and once you found one worth reading, scrolling up and down
would give you things related to that one.

kind of like how i typically read wikipedia. find an article, see a link to
something related, middle-click it to open in a new tab, keep going off
tangentially until i forget what i was originally reading.

~~~
daviding
One thing I did consider but haven't thrown in is the idea of what happens
when you get to the biggest thumbnail (lowest zoom) and then zoom in again. I
was thinking it could take you to a related pages map, with its own zoom
levels. Example : Start in US News, zoom down to a NYT story about llamas,
once at lowest level it'll the browse down to all llama related stories.
Something like that?

------
theashworld
also see <http://fastflip.googlelabs.com/>

~~~
daviding
Thanks for the link - yes, similar. I'm going for more of a bigger 'map'
up/down/left/right and in/out style browse, but fastflip is pretty similar (I
had seen it before I started this and quite liked it for the way it shows the
thumbnail).

